# New to the hobbie.



## ffcruzm (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

I just got a Bachmann N scale set and I went ahead and bought a bunch of e-z track for a layout I'm planning to build.

I just started reading the forum and it seems that folks here prefer to use Atlas flex-track. Seems that it is better. I'm lookinf into it since I may be able to put 9" radius curves (Bachmann only goes down to 11.25").

My question: Can I run Bachmann trains on flex-track? are the brands "compatible" or is it a matter of size? Flex-track needs roadbed right? Do I need to make some type of mods on the trains? Atlas and Kato trains run on Bachmann e-z track?

Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Cruz, The experts will be coming along shortly. They're probably still sorting out their hangovers, or maybe they're still tied down with family New Year stuff.

I use Atlas locomotives with Kato unitrack and it's just fine. Some might feel some N-scale tracks are better than others, but the cars and locomotives, whatever the maker, work on all of them.

What you will have to be careful about are couplers. Some are better than others and some of the older ones do not couple with the recent ones.

By-the-way Unitrack and some of the other tracks come with a ready-made plastic roadbed.

Have fun.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You didn't say anything precise about the layout you have in mind,so for today there isn't much that can be supplied to you in terms of help.Try to define the available space you have,what type of operation you wish to have and most important what models you'd like to run in the future.Layout planning is the most important phase of a satisfying layout,and even the best designs have flaws...might as well try to keep them to a minimum.

First,9 3/4 in. is the sharpest radius that is generally accepted in N scale (Atlas N scale sectional track) and although it may appeal to you,it's not (in my mind) an acceptable radius.There are so many models that won't handle such tight curves (most steamers and some six axle diesels,long passenger cars,etc) but it may be in your case the only option you have.So,if you want more ideas,please add more infos.

Indeed,flextrack is the way to go if you want to design a layout.However,if you are to create 9" curves,you better go with sectional.Flextrack can only be bent so much and I've found out that when bent to such tight radius,it has a tendency to squeeze its gauge slightly,thus promoting derailments.

So,if you could clarify your situation a little more,like may be a basic plan of the space you have (indicating walls,stairs,windows or else),then we could get involved in a deeper discussion on what would be your best options.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Brakeman Jake said:


> First,9 3/4 in. is the sharpest radius that is generally accepted in N scale (Atlas N scale sectional track) and although it may appeal to you,it's not (in my mind) an acceptable radius.There are so many models that won't handle such tight curves (most steamers and some six axle diesels,long passenger cars,etc) but it may be in your case the only option you have.So,if you want more ideas,please add more infos.
> 
> Flextrack can only be bent so much and I've found out that when bent to such tight radius,it has a tendency to squeeze its gauge slightly,thus promoting derailments.


When I lay flextrack, be it HO or N scale I first mark my curves with a compass. Then follow the markings as I lay the track. This way there are no surprises. They sell giant wooden compasses at Micheal's. But be that as it may, I agree with Jake. 9 in radius track is pushing it a bit. 

Routerman


----------



## ffcruzm (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, the space I have is 6' x 25 1/2" table. My wife got me more e-z track and 4 freight cars.

I really don't know what type of layout I want. I came up with the attached layout. The crossing at the top left will be a bridge (the inner track being above). I plan to add scenery once the layout is complete. Please let me know what you guys think. For some reason the layout is in two separate pages.

By the way, should I glue/fix the tracks to the table? 

The curves are 11.25 and 12.5" radius.

The train set I have is Bachmann's Thunder Valley (plus the new 4 freight cars).

Thanks!


----------



## ffcruzm (Jan 2, 2012)

I think the attachment is not workinh. I converted it to jpg.

Thanks!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Have fun with the layout. Once you get things up and running, ideas will start growing on what you want to add and re-do. I would hold off gluing the track down until you have some kind of permanent game plan. If you are having problems with the track moving you can use pins or tape to help, depending if you are on foam or wood.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

You can run anything on Atlas flextrack, I personally love it for it's flexability. If you go ahead with the bachman sectional track, solder every joint of you won't be able to keep a good connection and you loco's will not run well. flextrack makes everything easier and a lot less soldering. Just my opinion. I run Atlas, Kato, Bachman steamers, and life like locos all on the same track with absolutely no problems. I started with sectional, but it didn't last long as I switched to flextrak .


----------

